# Don't Question the Votes, China Said So. #221



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The first show of 2021 is here! Have you ever heard of an Asparamancer? Well you have now and wait until you see what it means. So it would seem a lot of people (both Dem/Rep) who don't want to verify the legitimacy of suspect votes have ties to CHINA! Imagine that. And if you've ever wondered why Sasquatch don't reveal themselves to humans as proof they exist, you'll find out when you listen. The secret is revealed!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2021-01-04T22_47_10-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Senator Richard Shelby likes Dick and nothing more. Dick likes Dick. He loves Dick.


----------

